# Laundry room



## Nikolai

The owners of the building we're plumbing didn't want any plumbing in the exterior walls, so for the last four days I've been installing the gas, water, waste and vent. I started with just a painted wall and threw some ceiling tiles in today for pictures. I really enjoy doing projects like this where the number one concern is quality and not labor. 

Oh yeah, Lennox hole saws are crap. I went through three hole saws notching the strut for the standpipes. Milwaukees last way longer.

The faucet isnt the prettiest but there's not a whole lot I could do to get that style any closer to the wall.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

That's is some super nice quality work! But what I'm the hell is that green pipe?


----------



## Nikolai

Thanks. The pipe is Aquatherm.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Where do you live/work?


----------



## PinkPlumber

Why all the flex connectors?


----------



## rusak

Very clean work!


----------



## Plumbworker

i would have just clamped the standpipe to the strut.. but that notching is interesting..:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins

Nikolai said:


> The owners of the building we're plumbing didn't want any plumbing in the exterior walls, so for the last four days I've been installing the gas, water, waste and vent. I started with just a painted wall and threw some ceiling tiles in today for pictures. I really enjoy doing projects like this where the number one concern is quality and not labor.
> 
> Oh yeah, Lennox hole saws are crap. I went through three hole saws notching the strut for the standpipes. Milwaukees last way longer.
> 
> The faucet isnt the prettiest but there's not a whole lot I could do to get that style any closer to the wall.


Wow.

Just wow.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rusak

PinkPlumber said:


> Why all the flex connectors?


For gas dryers I would think


----------



## Mississippiplum

That looks great, very good job. Now that is how a landrimatt should be plumbed lol. That aquatherm looks great also.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer

Super nice work!:thumbup:


----------



## deerslayer

How is the aquatherm assembled or connected?


----------



## Mississippiplum

deerslayer said:


> How is the aquatherm assembled or connected?


Heat fusion

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer

Like poly gas piping?


----------



## Mississippiplum

Similar to it, I'm sure some aquatherm experts will chime in soon to talk more about the product.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Does anyone use this pipe in the US? If so where?


----------



## 89plumbum

Now that's what I call... ART!


----------



## Nikolai

Michaelcookplum said:


> Where do you live/work?


I live in Anchorage, Alaska but the job is in Prudhoe Bay on AK's north slope. My last hitch was 7 weeks, this one will be 8 weeks by the time I fly home on June 17th which is the end of the job. I leave for the next job on July 15th. 

The gas flexes are for four stacked washer/dryer combos. 

Thanks for all the positive comments.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

I'm mean seriously, look at this work! Even the gas pipe was tightened up so the letters were lined up. Do t see that every day


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Blue monster tape dope?


----------



## Narin

Why aquatherm?


----------



## Nikolai

Michaelcookplum said:


> I'm mean seriously, look at this work! Even the gas pipe was tightened up so the letters were lined up. Do t see that every day


Surprised someone noticed. The letters on the gas pipe, cast iron, and Aquatherm all line up and everything is on 4" or 8" centers. 

Not sure on the details or if I can even go into them but there was a significant incentive for using Aquatherm. Whether or not my employer uses it again I don't know. It has a lot or drawbacks.

The tape is Blue Monster but the dope they got us is Rector Seal 5. I've been using the BM tape for awhile now and really like it.


----------



## rjbphd

Mississippiplum said:


> That looks great, very good job. Now that is how a landrimatt should be plumbed lol. That aquatherm looks great also.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Oh man,,, 'landrimatt' lol


----------



## Widdershins

Nikolai said:


> Surprised someone noticed. The letters on the gas pipe, cast iron, and Aquatherm all line up and everything is on 4" or 8" centers.
> 
> Not sure on the details or if I can even go into them but there was a significant incentive for using Aquatherm. Whether or not my employer uses it again I don't know. It has a lot or drawbacks.
> 
> The tape is Blue Monster but the dope they got us is Rector Seal 5. I've been using the BM tape for awhile now and really like it.


I'm a big fan of the Blue Monster tape myself.

Do the Aquatherm FIP's have brass inserts?


----------



## Nikolai

Yes they do.


----------



## Mississippiplum

I use blue monster tape and then a good teflon based dope over that, virtually no leaks.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins

Nikolai said:


> Yes they do.


Sweet.

That's some really fine work, Nikolai.:yes:


----------



## affordabledrain

those pictures are true art. Nice work


----------



## Widdershins

*There is no ajustment in NH p-traps.*



Plumbworker said:


> i would have just clamped the standpipe to the strut.. but that notching is interesting..:thumbup:


That would have held the washers boxes off of the wall.


----------



## Redwood

I Likes It!

That's some nice work Nikolai...:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Looks nice. :thumbsup:
Are hammer arrestors not required for washers in your area?


----------



## Nikolai

They're in the ceiling.


----------



## Airgap

Super slick....True craftsmanship! :thumbup:


----------



## TPWinc

That is some nice work right there! Based on the quality of this install I feel bad for asking... Those stand pipes aren't crown vented are they? Hard to tell in the picture, but it sure looks close.


----------



## OldSchool

Looks nice and neat

However....

The laundry boxes are upside down.... I find valves tend to leak more when they are place in that position 

Also your gas valves look like they will be stuck inside the wall once it is finnished

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## LEAD INGOT

This customer must have seen your work before, and realized what a shame it would be to cover it up. Very impressive.


----------



## rjbphd

Nice job... doesn't look like it will be cover up as the electrical outlet plates are already trimmed in wall. If Auqapipe are allowed... isn't pvc for drains allowed??


----------



## PunkRockPlumber

Wow, looks incredible. Doesn't look like there's was enough room to have the water lines loop down, over and up to have the washer boxes right side up. Just make sure those packing nuts are tight


----------



## Nikolai

The washer box actually had knockouts in the top and sides. I don't like putting valves upside down as much as the next plumber, but to me looping the pipe around wasn't worth it.

Also, the room is finished. There's not going to be a wall covering anything.


----------



## Nikolai

rjbphd said:


> Nice job... doesn't look like it will be cover up as the electrical outlet plates are already trimmed in wall. If Auqapipe are allowed... isn't pvc for drains allowed??


You would think so but my boss wanted cast iron. Maybe Aquatherm has a better fire rating than ABS??? I don't know for sure to be honest.


----------



## Nikolai

TPWinc said:


> That is some nice work right there! Based on the quality of this install I feel bad for asking... Those stand pipes aren't crown vented are they? Hard to tell in the picture, but it sure looks close.


No, they're 2" cast p-traps going into 2" San tees. I could have moved the vents over a little further but I wanted to stay 4" on center with the 1/2" gas drops.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

What type of screw gun/torque gun do you use? Or did you just use a hand torque wrench tool? The grade is extremely consistent on the 3"


----------



## pilot light

Sleave and anchor cast to unistrut, looks nice!


----------



## Nikolai

I use an 18V Dewalt impact on all my cast iron.


----------



## Plumbdog

Super nice work, shows real pride. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

It's always nice to see a job done well and with pride! 

Great work! Especially with the lettering it seems most don't care anymore about the details, obviously it helps to have a client who knows, how a job is done is more important than how much.


----------



## fhrace

What's the chudnow feeding? Looks awesome by the way!


----------



## Nikolai

What is chud?


----------



## rjbphd

Nikolai said:


> What is chud?


Seems like I could use that word,but what does it mean???


----------



## PunkRockPlumber

Nikolai said:


> What is chud?


Canibalistic Humanoid Underground Dweller


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Beautiful work, Nikolai! :thumbup:

The only possible concern I would have is the possibility of getting popped for not having a 4" or longer drain arm between the traps and the santees. But it looks so good like it is I can only hope I could do as well just like it is :thumbsup:


----------



## U666A

I would think if you coupled a 2" trap to a 2" santee, the distance between the weir and the vent connection would be in excess of 4", no? I will have access to those fittings tomorrow, and can take measurements.

Nice looking work Nikolai!


----------



## johnlewismcleod

U666A said:


> I would think if you coupled a 2" trap to a 2" santee, the distance between the weir and the vent connection would be in excess of 4", no? I will have access to those fittings tomorrow, and can take measurements.
> 
> Nice looking work Nikolai!


It could be that it's built in on 2" cast. I only mention it because I got popped once on 3" doing that very thing (to be honest my build probably wasn't nearly as handsome as Nikolai's ).


----------



## johnlewismcleod

U666A said:


> I would think if you coupled a 2" trap to a 2" santee, the distance between the weir and the vent connection would be in excess of 4", no? I will have access to those fittings tomorrow, and can take measurements.
> 
> Nice looking work Nikolai!


It's not the weir and the stack, but the weir and the beginning of the drop to the stack, actually. 

But still...it might be built in on 2".


----------



## fhrace

Chudnow


----------



## Nikolai

Are you talking about the trap primer?


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Nikolai said:


> Are you talking about the trap primer?


I'm curious also...Chudnow is a valve _manufacturer_, not a particular valve.


----------



## Mississippiplum

fhrace said:


> What's the chudnow feeding? Looks awesome by the way!


Floor drain probably

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Nikolai

Correct on it feeding a floor drain.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

U666A said:


> I would think if you coupled a 2" trap to a 2" santee, the distance between the weir and the vent connection would be in excess of 4", no? I will have access to those fittings tomorrow, and can take measurements.
> 
> Nice looking work Nikolai!


I think your right, the distance is enough


----------



## Michaelcookplum

fhrace said:


> What's the chudnow feeding? Looks awesome by the way!


It's pretty obvious it's feeding a floor drain


----------



## Michaelcookplum

fhrace said:


> Chudnow


That's a picture of a backflow preventer, not a trap primer


----------



## U666A

johnlewismcleod said:


> It's not the weir and the stack, but the weir and the beginning of the drop to the stack, actually.
> 
> But still...it might be built in on 2".


In the midst of my seperation, I haven't my hands on my codebook yet. That being said, I would have to think that OBC Sec 7 would define the termination point of the trap arm to be at the point where one waste pipe diameter fall is demonstrated. In a santee, this wouldn't be realized until the inner diameter of the vertical run is penetrated.. 

I've gone cross eyed now, but do you get what I'm saying? Better yet, does it make sense?


----------



## user7551

to determine if it is a crown vent you would measure between the red lines that are on the 1st trap


----------



## johnlewismcleod

U666A said:


> In the midst of my seperation, I haven't my hands on my codebook yet. That being said, I would have to think that OBC Sec 7 would define the termination point of the trap arm to be at the point where one waste pipe diameter fall is demonstrated. In a santee, this wouldn't be realized until the inner diameter of the vertical run is penetrated..
> 
> I've gone cross eyed now, but do you get what I'm saying? Better yet, does it make sense?


Makes sense...yes. 

But it's not what's been required of me in Texas. Most of our inspectors here are constantly on the look out for the infamous "s-trap" and hold that we must have at a minimum a horizontal run of twice the diameter of the trap between the upper lip of the weir and the beginning of the fall of the santee. 

Even though I suspect that if checked the santee and the trap have that much horizontal built into them, many of my inspectors wouldn't even look that close: no nipple = red tag.

As with all inspection criteria there is plenty of room for interpretation and in Texas that interpretation varies from not only municipality to municipality, but from inspector to inspector .

I really shouldn't have offered the critique though, in hindsight. The install is so beautiful I'm a bit ashamed to have pointed that trivial detail out now :yes:


----------



## johnlewismcleod

playme1979 said:


> to determine if it is a crown vent you would measure between the red lines that are on the 1st trap


Yep...this :thumbsup:


----------



## U666A

Although I believe that to be innacurate Playme, I'm going off of Ontario Plumbing Code, and I realize that the OP is in Alaska, and I have no idea where you are! 
:laughing:

All I'm saying is I've done it here at least a dozen times and never had an inspector bawk at it... diff'rent strokes!

:thumbup:


----------



## U666A

And also, JLM, definitely amazing craftmanship! :thumbup:


----------



## user7551

U666A said:


> Although I believe that to be innacurate Playme, I'm going off of Ontario Plumbing Code, and I realize that the OP is in Alaska, and I have no idea where you are!
> :laughing:
> 
> All I'm saying is I've done it here at least a dozen times and never had an inspector bawk at it... diff'rent strokes!
> 
> :thumbup:


No problem we have all done it ,especially in tight spaces or just not paying attention . If you ask ten average inspectors where I'm at they will most likely tell you ten different answers. I'm under the upc and ipc here and you can't take anything from the work it is beautiful plumbing work.


----------



## Nikolai

Thanks for the kind comments. I took a couple more pics today. One after the final clean, and I held my tape up for the other. We are under the UPC here.


----------



## fightnews

Why use 4 continuous vents instead of 2 common vents? It's a shame you couldn't use copper.


----------



## US_Ben

Nikolai said:


> Not sure on the details or if I can even go into them but there was a significant incentive for using Aquatherm. Whether or not my employer uses it again I don't know. *It has a lot or drawbacks*.
> QUOTE]
> 
> What kind of drawbacks does Aquatherm have? With the increasing price of steel we were considering looking at Aquatherm. They pitch it as the greatest thing since sliced bread (salesman of course), and their test procedure and warranty sound great. It looks like a lot of people say it's really good with no leaks, but I've also read that after a few years it cracks and starts leaking too. Something about the expansion and contraction from temperature fluctuations causes it to crack and/or any metal components in the system (metal FIP inserts, boiler, heat exchanger, water heater, nipples, pumps, etc) attacks the plastic and causes the plastic to break down after a few years. Do you know of any of these issues that you're aware of? What are the other drawbacks?
> 
> Also, nice looking plumbing work! :thumbup:


----------



## MACPLUMB777

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## US_Ben

*My intro*



MACPLUMB777 said:


> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.
> 
> This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.
> 
> We look forward to your valuable input.


My intro: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/intro-81474/


----------

